# PX4 Storm Polymer repairs



## daniel.s.peterson (Mar 29, 2012)

My first and only gun so far has been a Barretta PX4 storm full sized. I have owned the gun for about a month now and while cleaning the gun I mistakenly put a part back into the gun incorrectly and the part locked into the frame which is polymer. After a while I was able to remove the part but it left my frame with quite a bit of small shavings off of the polymer most of which are along the groove that the slide attaches to. After reassembling the gun the correct way I tested the slide by pulling back on it and as far as I can tell nothing is getting caught up. I'm trying to assess the cost of my pointless and stupid mistake. Barretta has confirmed with me that they do not do replacements for that part of the gun because it is the part that has the serial number on it. This means that If the gun is not safe to use it will need repairs or the entire gun will have to be replaced. If anyone can guide me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it. I can post pictures of the damaged area if needed. Hopefully this thread can atleast prevent others from making the same mistake that I did.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Basically, the slide rides on four relatively small steel rails in the frame. If you did substancial damage to the frame I'd suggest sending it to Beretta and let them look at it to determine whether the frame can be given a clean bill of health. Post some pictures if you can.


----------

